# Friday night in Tempe



## Jay Bell (Oct 15, 2003)

For everyone that's coming in November to the seminar, right across the street from the Twin Palms is the Timberwolf pub.  They have over 100 taps and some 400+ beers total.  Anyone up for meeting Friday after class?

Timberwolf 

(and yes...they have Tinkov...and a fine selection of Scottish ale)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

Do we get a review of the drinking too?


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 2, 2003)

Well...only a handful of us went.  The rest cowared in their rooms like wussies   We had a great time though.

More on the seminar when I'm no longer exhausted


----------

